# pinconning paralyzer



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

has anyone heard of the strain pinconning paralyzer? I've only heard stories about it. from what I understand the strain is no longer avalible. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 18, 2009)

No such strain, the term *'pinconning paralyzer' *comes from here ...



> Larry Myers was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis in 1980, when he woke up to numbness in his limbs one morning while on his honeymoon in California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eace:


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

interesting... it has been kind of an urban legand of MI for as long as ive been smoking. kinda cool to find out what it was all about. thanks so much.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2009)

:rofl:... back in the 80's there was a local strain from the western slope call "Paonia paralyzer". Some of the "olf hippies" cultivated it for decades o'er there. I "think" ir was probably just a skunk hybrid, acclimated to the area through generational backbreeding.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 19, 2009)

i wonder how the cops knew it was the best pot they had ever got......think about it


----------



## jb247 (Feb 19, 2009)

There was a specific strain of cannabis, that was grown in Pinconning back in the late 70's and early 80's. It was the best Michigan grown weed, with a very piney, woody taste, that knocked you on yer butt. The growers evidently got popped and the strain never came back around. I'd grow it in a minute if I could find it! Sometimes I miss the old days, but there are too many strains to be tried in todays world to go back to those limited days.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 20, 2009)

GET THIS!!! I got ahold of a pinconning resident, I dont relly wanna devulge my location but this person lives there and comes here to visit my friend. As far as i was informed such a thing still exists! I know its agenst rules to deal seeds among members but I dont think it would be wrong to devulge how to purchace them from a respected seed dealer. if i find out i will update.


----------



## warrior39 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm from Pinconning. Grew up here my whole life and yes paralyzer does exist.  It originated from the native Americans. I wont go into too much detail but my father has told me many stories about smoking paralyzer back in the day. It left you in a state where you were unable to move and felt glued to your seat. Anyways the guys who grew it were busted and went to jail for many years. It is extremely hard to get a hold of. You have to know the right ppl and still it is no where near what it used to be is what I hear. Just one more thing for the guy who told the story about the gentleman having cancer, please do your research and actually know facts before you hand out false information to people even if you are trying to keep it a secret. Obviously it is no longer a secret to the public.


----------



## Blueback (Nov 26, 2015)

warrior39 said:


> I'm from Pinconning. Grew up here my whole life and yes paralyzer does exist.  It originated from the native Americans.  Anyways the guys who grew it were busted and went to jail for many years. Just one more thing for the guy who told the story about the gentleman having cancer, please do your research and actually know facts before you hand out false information to people even if you are trying to keep it a secret. Obviously it is no longer a secret to the public.




:: WOW you tell this guy to do some research before posting false information. I've never even been to Pinconning and know that everthing I quoted from your post is complete crap. First the guy didn't say he had Cancer, it says MS. What he posted was an article that was written in High Times about Larry Myers getting busted for growing and the fact he was using marijuana to treat symptoms of his MS. Also the article was about him not having to get in trouble with the law anymore because Michigan had just passed the mmmp cards. The strain came from Native Americans man that's absolutely hilarious and so far fetched that
I can't believe you believed that yourself or more like made that up yourself.lmfao The very locally famous outdoor strain was called "Best" before that HT story was written. The author of the High Times story dubbed it Pinconning Paralyzer witch stuck and was named that from there on and also was called that from the past now that it had a name. Maybe some guys that were growing it got busted and went to jail for a long time but they were not the only ones growing it or the creators! Your facts are not facts at all, there garbage. See it around more and more every year. It was spot lighted in "the bud report" a MMMR monthly magazine last year. Michigan Medical Marijuana Report magazine. I'm going to try and attach the Iron Labs testing results from a friend of a friend who grew it OD this year. 

View attachment IMG__201511330__063136.jpg


----------



## Desertnana (Jun 18, 2019)

so, a family member, (by marriage) found her now deceased brothers jar of seeds, (from Michigan) and gave me some.  I told her how impressed I was by the potency.  I'm an amateur backyard grower in Phoenix.   She said she was pretty sure that it was Pinconning paralyzer!


----------



## Witchking (Dec 28, 2021)

I never tried it or saw it. What I remember was the roadkill Skunk going around Michigan in the early and mid 90's.. stuff was amazing. I used to get it from a guy who lived in Ann Arbor(go figure).
Only pot I ever smoked that legit made me hallucinate like I had eaten some mushrooms. I purchased several oz.'s of it and babied it like it was gold. 
Crazy thing was it became so highly sought after it started causing bad shit to happen. I saw friendships end over this pot and then somebody actually broke into the guys house I bought this stuff from and only stole the weed, which put him out of the game for good. Fuckin scumbags. 
It was around for about a year and then vanished and has never been seen again. Never found a single seed in any of it I purchased.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't know if it still exists, but anybody that says it never did is flat out full of crap. Smoked it on many occasions. I'm Michigan born and raised.
Next, some expert will be saying there's no such thing as Millington Mud Bud!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

Roadkill Skunk Marijuana Strain Information & Reviews | AllBud

Road Kill Skunk (copycatgenetixx.com)

RoadKillSkunk from Skunkwerk Genetics | strains.io | cannabis marijuana strain info


Road Kill Skunk (RKS) F2 Available at Authentic Genetics. | pHenohunter.org


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2021)

*Found this in a search on a few forums. You would be surprised how many ppl are talking about it.*

A long time ago, before medical marijuana came to michigan, there was a local strain called YETI, we named it this because it had no name, and it deserved one (the best weed we had ever had at the time).  I have done quite a bit of research and I now believe that to be SKUNK, most likely one that made it's way from cali to michigan.   Really skunky with a lemon bottom.   The effect was the type that could make it difficult to drive due to the confusion and the time distortion (it would make judging the lights as they turn yellow to red, a little tougher, you're more apt to run a red light)...  there are not many strains that make me feel this way.   So that's what I'm looking for.  I like your recommendation of Critical Mass, I was considering trying that one soon anyhow.




the elusive road kill Skunk from 1985-19?? Ish. Does it still exist? Could it possibly be hidden all these years, somewhere...... out there? She still has to exist in a grow room far, far away! Or in a drawer that hasn’t been opened in years, packaged so lovingly to be CRACKED ones again and grown to her stinky, skunk road kill potential!! I can still remember the power she had as I lit her up and inhaled the taste..... oh the thick smoke heavy skunk taste! As soon as you inhaled her to the full extent she’d expand in your lungs! You try to hold it as long as you can but she won’t let you.... you have to let her go as you do the skunk gets the best of ya and you caugh you can’t stop as soon as you can get control you have no choice but to go back for more. That being said.......WHERE THE HELL IS ROAD KILL SKUNK!!!!


----------



## Witchking (Dec 28, 2021)

I wonder if those RKS seeds are legit? If I paid 300 bucks and it wasn't exactly as I remember,  i'de be pissed.


----------



## Witchking (Dec 29, 2021)

I also had a roommate from  the U.P. once. He used to talk about "Garden Green". Apparantly that is the highly sought after strain for the Yoopers. He said it was grown up in the great outdoors of the upper peninsula, and the patchs  was guarded by dudes with Ak47's who didn't play any games. Not sure if it was true but that was his story.


----------

